# R.i.p ozzy>>>>my tarantular



## juleeinch (Nov 4, 2011)

R.I.P to my poor tarantular who i had for seven years....sadly didnt make it through his last shed.....you got me over the fear of spiders.....r.i.p ozzy my friend xx


----------

